# Ogden Bay WMA question



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have heard there are areas in OB where you "might" be in "over your waders". Just wondering where those are. It looks like there's some dikes and boat channels, just wondering if the boat channels are wadeable or if they are too deep.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

The boat channel is way to deep. 
Normally the hunting areas about 3ft deep


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

I hunt Ogden bay quite a bit I would definitely stay away from the channel that the boats run in even if you start across it and it doesn't seem deep it drops off very fast.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

duckilla said:


> I hunt Ogden bay quite a bit I would definitely stay away from the channel that the boats run in even if you start across it and it doesn't seem deep it drops off very fast.


Is there a way to walk into unit 1 or is it surrounded by channels too deep to cross?


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

Channels are too deep. Also the south side of the big pond right at the gate has a channel in it (assuming they filled it with water) You won't know until you step over the edge and fill your waders. You can walk the dike all the way around unit 1 but you need to find the bridges to cross the channel.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

As long as you don't mind a long walk and trudging through phrag you can hunt the east side. There is also a dike that runs along the west side that provides access as well. PM me if you'd like additional information.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

You're from LA, wheres your Pirogue?


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

I forgot to add that the large pond in the southwest corner is what I believe to be quicksand. I had a very scary moment where I was sinking in the mud and I eventually had to go completely under water to work my feet out of the mud. Very cold 3 mile walk to the car.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

unite one there is bridge you can cross over and be in the phrag. out in the big pond it is about wast deep.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

EricH said:


> I forgot to add that the large pond in the southwest corner is what I believe to be quicksand. I had a very scary moment where I was sinking in the mud and I eventually had to go completely under water to work my feet out of the mud. Very cold 3 mile walk to the car.


You walked to the south east corner of the big pond?? Jeebus dude, how long did that take you? couple hours? :shock:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

SCtransplant said:


> You're from LA, wheres your Pirogue?


Still in LA !!! Seriously thinking about making another one though or just bringing one back next time I go down.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> Still in LA !!! Seriously thinking about making another one though or just bringing one back next time I go down.


I just moved here from SC this summer. I've got a wooden one back home that was hard to leave behind.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

If you want to hunt unit one by foot your best bet is to walk the east dike. There is a parking lot just across from it. A bike is a good option it's a long way out. From there you can find some small openings you can walk to but Ogden bay mud makes this a very hard walk. Now if u got to unit 3 there is an island of reeds you can walk out to also a hard walk. And depends on water levels. The other option would be walk into the east side of unit 3 I have seen it done. But I would go out there today and scout a couple spots you never know how many people will be ther in the morning. 
You might get lucky. Most people that walk Go to Howard slough or the north area of Ogden. 
Are you looking for a spot for the youth?


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

The walk to the quicksand.

It is a 5 mile loop from the parking lot. I regularly hike it after a morning hunt for an incidental pheasant and to get an idea of how many ducks are around. I guess it takes me about 3 hours.


----------

